# Thrive Freeze Dried Food and Food for Health



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the Thrive brand freeze-dried foods and the Food for Health food kits? If so how, have you tried the products? If you have tried them what do you think?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Haven't heard of it myself. Is it something that can be picked up in the local grocery store or does it have to be ordered via the 'net?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

It is being sold by Costco Warehouse. I have not seen the products at their stores but they do offer the products on their web site. I found the link to their web site. The company is Shelf Reliance. It appears that teh Costco offer is a good deal. I am going to try it. Here are the links:

http://www.costco.com/Common/Search.aspx?whse=BC&topnav=&search=shelf%20reliance&N=0&Ntt=shelf%20reliance&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US

http://www.shelfreliance.com/shop/thrive


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I will have to see if my Costco membership is still valid ... and then look into it. Is it a home-style freeze-drier or are all the products ready to take home freeze-dried?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Most of their products are already freeze dried. I am going to order a few cans to try before I purchase in bulk.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll look into that. My folks have a Costco membership. Will check on that the next time we go.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

They have good prices, among the cheapest I've seen. I don't have a Costco membership, but maybe it is possible to order from the second link you gave. I noticed they have one item no one else has: powdered WHOLE milk. Everyone else has powdered nonfat milk.

I also like Honeyville: Honeyville Premium Honeys and Jellies: Honeyville Honey, Flavored Whipped Honey, Jams, Jellies and Sauces from Durango, Colorado, the Land of Elk and Honey.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

lanahi said:


> They have good prices, among the cheapest I've seen. I don't have a Costco membership, but maybe it is possible to order from the second link you gave. I noticed they have one item no one else has: powdered WHOLE milk. Everyone else has powdered nonfat milk.
> 
> I also like Honeyville: Honeyville Premium Honeys and Jellies: Honeyville Honey, Flavored Whipped Honey, Jams, Jellies and Sauces from Durango, Colorado, the Land of Elk and Honey.


Has anyone tested the Thrive products yet?
I have ordered from Shelf Reliance and you do not have to have a Costco membership. I had a good experience ordering from them but have not opened any cans from them yet, since they are for long term storage. I don't order entrees, just plain single ingredients such as freeze dried peas, strawberries, etc., so I doubt if those taste much different than other companies' products.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

lanahi said:


> Has anyone tested the Thrive products yet?
> I have ordered from Shelf Reliance and you do not have to have a Costco membership. I had a good experience ordering from them but have not opened any cans from them yet, since they are for long term storage. I don't order entrees, just plain single ingredients such as freeze dried peas, strawberries, etc., so I doubt if those taste much different than other companies' products.


Lanahi I have ordered and tried some of the Thrive single ingredient products.The fruits and vegetables are not bad. The eggs are decent.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a number of cases and have not tried any of them. I figure they will taste better than the alternative.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 23, 2010)

Shelf Reliance is a great company to work with.

Ididn't realize they had stuff at COSTCO.

Survival & Preparedness is getting more mainstream everyday.

Rourke


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

i have Thrive food. I am in Canada so I got it from Briden Solutions. 
its expensive here. but for long term storage its a must IMO.
only one i am not so thrilled about is the broccoli but everything else is great.
since i live alone I like to use my thrive food on a daily basis. i have less waste from fresh foods going bad in my fridge and i can take out and use only what I need.


----------



## thepantryshelf (May 15, 2012)

*Thrive foods*

Hi,
I have tasted the THRIVE foods from Shelf Reliance. I am a consultant with the company and I can get you the best prices and show you how you can get discounts and free food too.

I do not want to push my limit here as I am new in the group and do not want to spam anyone so I hope I am doing nothing out of order.

The link to my online store.:flower:

www.thepantryshelf.shelfreliance.com


----------



## thepantryshelf (May 15, 2012)

I can get you prices equivalent to what you would pay at Costco for THRIVE and I can help you get discounts and free THRIVE food too. Message me if your interested in knowing more so I can help you get the best prices.


----------

